
Ask HN: Good solution for video chat on home TV? - ryeguy_24
I’ve been searching non-stop and even trying to build my own solution with a raspberry pi but I have not yet found a good solution for doing video chat between my daughter and her grandparents. I have a nice big 4K tv and would love a simple way to connect TV to TV and do a video chat.<p>1. FaceTime is great but when hooking iphone up to TV it does not rotate into landscape mode. A ridiculous shortcoming that’s been there for years.<p>2.  Raspberry Pi 4 with a webcam. Works ok but mine overheats and lags when steaming 1080p from webcam and displaying content on my 4K tv. Also less friendly for the grandparents.<p>3. Tried a MacBook to MacBook with hdmi out on both TVs. Works ok but the laptop screen has to be open and you wind up looking at the laptop screen.<p>4. Haven’t tried the Facebook Portal device yet but that may work.<p>5. Buy a pro video conference solution. Haven’t given this serious thought because of cost. Over 1k in most cases.<p>Anybody have success doing this?
======
wmf
There's also Solaborate although I haven't tried it.
[https://www.solaborate.com/hello2](https://www.solaborate.com/hello2)

